# Modifying Kits



## EricRN (Aug 16, 2019)

Hi, Does anyone have any tips for popping the black finial off a JR Gent so that I can insert a different material for the finial.  I suppose I can always just try and pop it off--worst case, I'm out $9.  But still, $9 is $9.

Also, I'm curious if there are any kits out there that have a tub for the section on a rollerball so that I can make that out of acrylic or wood.  Basically, the kit would have three tubes--the normal cap and body tubes, and a third tube that would connect to a nose cone at the bottom and metal threads at the type.  I'm guessing there's no kits out there like this and its on me to build my own, but thought I'd ask.


----------



## mark james (Aug 16, 2019)

As to the Jr Gent - I just us a punch press, and a piece of white cutting board with an appropriate hole size to support the finial, but allow the insert to drop.  That will prevent the finial from being marred.


----------



## DrD (Aug 16, 2019)

Mark has the best way; being raised in the country, I take a more simplified approach:  Using an old "B" mandrel, I stick that up inside the tube to the finial, holding tube in left hand while supporting mandrel with left index finger whack the thing out with a shop hammer.  During harvest season we have been known to keep harvesters and combines going with baling wire and gray tape.


----------



## LouCee (Aug 16, 2019)

EricRN said:


> Hi, Does anyone have any tips for popping the black finial off a JR Gent so that I can insert a different material for the finial.



Here is a library article that includes information on removing the finial on a Jr. Gent. https://www.penturners.org/resources/custom-finials.242/


----------

